#kubuntu-se 2011-03-07
<x_link> Philip5: Kör du med någon mailklient eller kör du bara webbläsaren?
<Philip5> kmail
<x_link> Okej, bra skit?
<Philip5> jaoo
#kubuntu-se 2011-03-09
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du har inte rtorrent kvar på din repo va?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> Flygisoft: saknar du det?
<Flygisoft> Lite :P
<Flygisoft> Håller på att installera om ubuntu nu, bytt disk i servern :P
<Philip5> vet inte om ubuntus egen version har stöd för fjärrstyrning nu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ingen aning, senast jag kollade gjorde ju den inte det
<x_link> God kväll!
<x_link> Philip5: Hur länge har du haft egen repo?
<Flygisoft> x_link: Hej hej
<Philip5> x_link: vet inte. ett antal år
<x_link> Flygisoft: Länge sen =)
<Flygisoft> Ja faktiskt ;D
<x_link> Philip5: Okej, tycket det är gött som fan att du den. Uppskattas av många.
<x_link> Lite synd att nte Hardy-versionen orkas tas hand om =)
<Philip5> hardy är gammalt skräp vid det här laget
<x_link> Tar det mycket plats att ha ett sådant repo då?
#kubuntu-se 2011-03-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vaken?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska jag få hacka din server då? :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tänkte du? :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kollat lite på ett exploit framework och tänkte att man skulle ha ett target att testa på som kör lite tjänster och se om det ger något :)
<Flygisoft> Haha sure :P
<Philip5> fast din burk står väl pall
<Philip5> fast nu ska jag ner en vända på stan först och fika lite men senare kanske vi kan leka lite
<Flygisoft> Ja visst :)
<Flygisoft> Faan, får inte xmlrpc-c att fungera
<Philip5> inge vidare
<Philip5> har din rtorrent stöd för det då?
<Flygisoft> Det löste sig :P
<Flygisoft> Har man rtorrent igen :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: whooo
<Flygisoft> :)
<Philip5> hade ubuntus rtorrent stöd för xmlrpc-c direkt?
<Philip5> eller fick du pilla själv?
<Philip5> förr hade de inte det
<Flygisoft> Jag pillade själv
<Philip5> värsta hackern ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jaa
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> apropå hacker... när ska jag få hacka på din server då?
<Flygisoft> Nu? :P
<Philip5> jaaaaa
<Philip5> vad har den för ip?
<Philip5> eller url
<Flygisoft> dns.flybring.com
<Flygisoft> Ska funka
<Philip5> kommer till en sida där man kan kontakta dig på gmail ;)
<Philip5> är det dedikerad server eller hotell?
<Flygisoft> Det är min ubuntu server här hemma
<Philip5> aha, men inte den du kör som cs server?
<Flygisoft> Nej
<Flygisoft> www.hostbay.nu
<Flygisoft> www.dotbnc.se
<Philip5> har den någon ids eller så?
<Flygisoft> ids?
<Philip5> intrusion detection system :)
<Flygisoft> Har inget sånt trevligt installerat på min ubuntu-server
<Flygisoft> Är väl routern som kan börja gnälla möjligen
<Flygisoft> Beror väl på vilka portar du tänker leka mot, har ju inte så många öppna direkt
<Philip5> nä det borde inte gå att göra så mycket
<Philip5> nä din ubuntu server var inge rolig :(
<Philip5> kör lite metasploit på den http://www.metasploit.com/
<Flygisoft> Gick det dåligt?
<Philip5> japp :(
<Philip5> men du hade ju inte så mycket på den som gick att exploita heller
<Philip5> du har väl inte ens php på den?
<Flygisoft> Jo jag har php på den
<Flygisoft> Dock så buggar den på www.flybring.com såg jag
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag har gett upp din server nu för den var inte rolig
<Flygisoft> HAha
<Flygisoft> Det blev inget
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> tror metasplot egentligen funkar bäst på hela nät och leta svagaste länken om det finns någon
<Flygisoft> Haha möjligen :P
<Flygisoft> Stör mig på detta
<Flygisoft> Nu lekta jag runt med php5 modulen för apache
<Flygisoft> Funkar ju inte php alls -.-
<Philip5> är den aktiverad?
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> $ sudo a2enmod php5
<Flygisoft> [sudo] password for flygisoft:
<Flygisoft> Module php5 already enabled
<Flygisoft> -.-
<Philip5> får du att den bara vill ladda ner php-sidor som en fil istället för att köra dem på sidan?
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> startat om apache efter du meckat?
<Flygisoft> Jopp
#kubuntu-se 2011-03-13
<Flygisoft> Va fan
<Flygisoft> nu helt plötsligt funkar php -.-
<Flygisoft> Har inte ändrat ett skit
<Philip5> johorru
<Philip5> som vanligt användarfel och inte datorfel ;)
<Flygisoft> HAha
<Flygisoft> Ne fy fan
<Flygisoft> Nu ska jag sova
<Flygisoft> Vi hörs
<Philip5> gör det
<Philip5> du har väl fyllepillat så det nu funkar ;)
 * Flygisoft Spotify: Spotify API down! -  | 00:10/ (Spotify API is DOWN!)
<Flygisoft> :/
<Philip5> nämen
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-06
<swecarp> välkommen Krawlezt 
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Hehe, tackar :)
<Philip5> är det här allt händer eller?!?
<Philip5> ;)
<Krawlezt> Dock sitter det samma personer här som i #ubuntu-se :)
<Philip5> just därför det sällan händer något här
<Krawlezt> Det får vi väl ordna något åt ;)
<Krawlezt> Jag har ett par frågor, tar dom strax
<Flygisoft> Det är här det händer
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Oj titta, vaknade du till liv.
<Flygisoft> HAha
<swecarp> wow Flygisoft  lever
<Krawlezt> Tror aldrig jag har sett dig skriva här på Freenode, dock sitter du både här och i Ubunut-se
<Philip5> Flygisoft: visst är det spännande
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Philip5> Krawlezt: Flygisoft är vår maskot
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Om du får chansen, döda nisse åt mig.
<swecarp> har denna kanal som auto join
<Flygisoft> lol why
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Har han inte berättat?!
<Flygisoft> Ne vadå?
<Flygisoft> Eller menar du om ankfest nu eller?
<Krawlezt> Han tillät mig inte att ha from.ankfest.org som vhost på min bouncer hos er, sen skrev han massor utav påhitt om AnkFEST som jag frågade dMC som blev tydligen arg på nisse att han skapade dessa påhitt och nisse har vägrat ge mig någon vhost och har sagt att jag ska prata med dig och få mina pengar tillbaka för min bouncer etc.
<Krawlezt> Jag skiter väl i pengarna jag la ut men han behöver väl inte ta ut det över mig bara för att jag frågade om det stämde.
<Flygisoft> Dock om vi har fått ddos på oss pga ankfest.org tidigare så förstår jag ju att nisse inte vill sätta en ny vhost med denna domän
<Krawlezt> Mjo, men jag visste inte om det så därför frågade jag dMC om det stämde.
<Krawlezt> Som han förnekade och blev arg på nisse.
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Ja, jag kan då inte säga något om det
<Flygisoft> Då jag inte vet vad som har hänt pga ankfest innan
<Krawlezt> Inte jag heller, därför jag kollade upp det.
<Flygisoft> Men jag tror då inte att nisse sitter och hittar på något
<Krawlezt> Och nisse tar ut det på mig.
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Det är inte det jag säger, jag bryr mig inte om det men ville mesta veta om det stämde.
<Flygisoft> Okej, ja jag kan inte svara på det
<Krawlezt> Dock vill jag inte att han stänger ner min bouncer p.g.a. det.
<Krawlezt> Då jag anser att jag inte har gjort något fel och han inte beböver vara arg på mig och säga att jag inte är välkommen som kund/person hos dotBNC.
<Flygisoft> Det kommer han inte göra
<Krawlezt> Varför är jag då inte välkommen är frågan?
<Flygisoft> Har han sagt det eller?
<Krawlezt> Han kickade mig ur #dotbnc med anledningen: "Du är inte välkommen här"
<Krawlezt> Sen skrev han det i pm, kan kika om du vill?
<Flygisoft> Är lugnt
<Krawlezt> kick + banade mig, det bryr jag mig inte om men tycker det är lågt av honom att bli arg på mig.
<Flygisoft> Ligger ingen ban kvar på dig vad jag ser
<Krawlezt> Inte längre
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Krawlezt> Aja, så länge min bouncer är kvar så är jag nöjd. Skiter i vhost nu, orkar inte bry mig/bråka med nisse om det.
<Flygisoft> Är ju bara ta någon annan vhost än just den
<Krawlezt> Ja, förslog det också men det vägrade han.
<Krawlezt> Aja, Philip5: Hur är det att programmera/webbutveckla i Kubuntu? Jag har bara gjort det i gnome miljö.
<Krawlezt> men Flygisoft: Kan du peka en vhost åt mig nu? 
<Flygisoft> Sure, kan säga åt teknikern om det iaf
<Flygisoft> Har du något IP sedan innan eller?
<Krawlezt> Ja, ska kika upp det
<Flygisoft> Vad har du för vhost innan ?
<Krawlezt> Han som äger domänen jag ska få som vhost svarar inte nu dock har han lovat att peka.
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft:  80.67.9.180 
<Krawlezt> bnc.krawlezt.se
<Flygisoft> Tack
<Flygisoft> Vad ska du ha istället då?
<Krawlezt> GÃ¥r det att ha "fusknet.se", dock har dom en webbplats?
<Krawlezt> Kan det bli så det krockar?
<Flygisoft> Ja
<Flygisoft> Behövs sub-domän
<Flygisoft> Du har väl tillgång att sätta DNS på den domänen?
<Krawlezt> Nej, det är min vän som har den domänen. 
<Flygisoft> Aha
<Philip5> Krawlezt: jag programmerar eller webbutvecklar inte alls
<Krawlezt> Dock ska han peka åt mig, det har han lovat.
<Flygisoft> Aight
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Han svarade att han är hemma om 10min
<Flygisoft> Vad ska du ha för vhost då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Lär det inte vara ganska likt att utveckla under gnome som kde?
<Krawlezt> Det är det jag inte vet, tänkte ha fusknet.se och måste fråga honom om det går att ha en from.fusknet.se
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> mjo
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Är du kvar om 10min?
<Philip5> man kanske väljer att använda andra verktyg
<Flygisoft> Jo det är jag
<Krawlezt> Okej, bra.
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Krawlezt> Jag får ny dator så har 3st alternativ som operativsystem
<Krawlezt> Kubuntu 11.10, Debian 6 eller Windows 7.
<Flygisoft> Trevligt
<Krawlezt> Har olika anledningar för varje distro det är det.
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Du kör väl inte Linux som desktop?
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Flygisoft> Får se om det blir senare kanske, spelar ju typ inte längre så
<Krawlezt> Aha, lagt ner med LoL?
<Flygisoft> Mer eller mindre
<Krawlezt> Samma här.
<Flygisoft> Går ju köra under wine om man vill men
<Krawlezt> Det går det väl inte?
<Krawlezt> Jag försökte och lyckades inte.
<Krawlezt> Eller jo, men det var inte nice att spela på.
<Flygisoft> Tror jag nog
<Flygisoft> Spelade WoW på kubuntu förut
<Krawlezt> Grafiken var urkass och det gick segt.
<Flygisoft> Hade du drivrutiner då?
<Krawlezt> Ja, kanske var min dator men det fungerade underbart i Windows.
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> .
<Flygisoft> Fick hem ny server igår
<Flygisoft> 2xIntel Xeon 3.16Ghz Quad Core, 32Gb ram, SAS 15k RPM raid 0
<Krawlezt> Fyfan, inte illa ;)
<Krawlezt> Vad ska du använda den till?
<Flygisoft> Spelservrar
<Flygisoft> Sitter och konfigurerar nu
<Krawlezt> Aha, fint fint. Vilket spel?
<Flygisoft> Lite allt möjligt, CS, COD, Minecraft typ
<Krawlezt> Aha, fint :) Vet du hur man konfiguerar CS servrar eller?
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<Krawlezt> Jag är annars rätt duktig på det om du vill ha hjälp
<Flygisoft> Visst, går väl alltid att optimera lite mer
<Krawlezt> Det svåra är att få till en bra Config för servern man använder
<Flygisoft> Grejar du något med CSS?
<Flygisoft> servrar^^
<Krawlezt> Nja, har gjort men inte så mycket.
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Den populäraste är Warlock's server config
<Krawlezt> Hittade den här: http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=18&threadid=59305#r1345293
<Krawlezt> Dock är det inte den fulla såg jag nu, ska hitta den!
<Krawlezt> Hm, hittar den inte.
<Krawlezt> Madservers/Warlocks server config är den bästa och den populäraste, dock är den svår att få tag på.
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft, Nu är han hemma!
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Han pekar inom kort: 80.67.9.180 till from.fusknet.se
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Krawlezt> asså Flygisoft, min domän (krawlezt.se) har gått ner förlänge sen och har tagit bort dns'en men ändå så går ip'n till bnc.krawlezt.se
<Philip5> jäklar vad det var action här i kanalen
<Krawlezt> Vi har mycket o prata om ;)
<Philip5> tydligen
<Flygisoft> Så var det bara vi igen då
<Philip5> ordningen är återställd
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-07
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Där?
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-09
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://kenrockwell.com/nikon/d3200/red-1200.jpg
<maxjezy> nu är jag nikonägare också
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du köpt?!!
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du fastnat i manualen för kameran?!
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> köpt, dvs.
<maxjezy> får nog den på måndag/tisdag
<maxjezy> antar jag
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag har lekt lite med D3100
<maxjezy> skiljer nog inte sig så pass mycket mer än pixlar och lite annan design
<maxjezy> att denna hade mindre sensor än nex-5 förvånade mig
<Philip5> maxjezy: de är knappt 1 mm som skiljer och båda är nog tillverkade av sony
<Philip5> 0,3 mm x 0,2 mm mindre
<Philip5> tror nikon d3200 har samma sensor som sitter i sony NEX-7
<maxjezy> jasså
<maxjezy> känner mig endå ganska nöjd med köpet, har sett lite peppande videos på youtube
<maxjezy> den ska visst vara bra som instegskamera iaf
<maxjezy> lättanvänd
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> vad kommer den med för objectiv? 18-55 mm?
<Philip5> huset är mindre på den, mer plast, långsammare autofokus, mindre knappar och mer inställningar i menyer
<Philip5> det är väl huvudsak mot de dyrare
<maxjezy> OPTIK 18-55
<Philip5> oki
<maxjezy> ja diggar design och känslan i nex
<maxjezy> känns riktigt dyrt att hålla i
<Philip5> oftast är det senare mer värt att satsa på bra objektiv före bättre kamera så länge inte kameran hämmar en
<maxjezy> ah, tror de är roligare att fota med denna
<maxjezy> men roligare att filma med nex
<Philip5> möjligt. filmar sällan
<maxjezy> så ja tror ja ska köpa nex 7 i vinter
<maxjezy> spara lite till den
<maxjezy> kanske kommer en ny modell, vem vet
<maxjezy> tog röd för att tjejen ska kunna ärva denna sen när ja köper ny
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> så känner du dig lite mer som du är ute och går med en ferrari
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> fan va ful den är
<maxjezy> längtar efter att få repa den
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> ge den lite personlig prägel
<maxjezy> är sugen på denna http://www.pentaximaging.com/hybrid/Q10_Red
<maxjezy> eos m såg nice ut men den verkar väldigt svår att hantera
<Philip5> satsa på en sådan här direkt http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagiccinemacamera/
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> shit, sexigt
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> billiga objektiv som sitter på där också
<maxjezy> hur rengör man sensor?
<maxjezy> lämnar man in på service?
<Philip5> dels så har den en självrengöringsmekanism men i första hand kan man blåsa rent dem med blåsbälg eller luftspratflaska
<Philip5> får man annat än damm på den kan man köpa rengöringskitt och göra sent själv om man törs annars lämna in
<maxjezy> om man ej öppnar så finns det ingen risk att det blir skitigt?
<maxjezy> eller är det typ lika öppet som en stationär dator
<maxjezy> där man kan hitta döda fåglar osv
<Philip5> din är inte helt tät så det kan komma damm i den men störst risk är det när man byter objektiv
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> maxjezy: när får du din kamera då? antar du beställde den från dustin för du gillar väl dem?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> dustin ftw
<maxjezy> Philip5: vet inte, hoppas på måndag
<maxjezy> beställde ju idag
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-10
<Philip5> då blir det nog inte förrän tis-ons
<maxjezy> tror faktiskt tisdag
<maxjezy> lite pinsamt att det är så faktiskt
<maxjezy> hade gärna sett den i min hand imorgon
<maxjezy> helg varje vecka känns fan efterblivet
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jag väntar också på paket med fotoprylar. lite grejer kommer nog redan på måndag och lite till på tisdag
<maxjezy> Philip5: kan du rekommendera ett fish eye objektiv?
<Philip5> ett äkta fisheye eller mycket vidvinkel?
<Philip5> fish eye är inget jag själv ser hur jag skulle vilja använda så det vet jag faktiskt inte
<Philip5> samyang har ju ett men det är manuellt
<Philip5> andra är nog rätt dyra också
<maxjezy> http://lenshero.com/lenses/nikon-d3200-fisheye-lens
<maxjezy> finns ju i ganska spridda prisklasser
<Philip5> de flesta kostar ju iaf mer ändin kamera ;)
<Philip5> men det gör nog de flesta objektiv
<maxjezy> den längst ner
<maxjezy> är den ok?
<Philip5> rokinon är samyang
<Philip5> bara tillverkad för usa och rebrandad
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> 1900kr för det
<Philip5> den har då ingen autofokus om det är viktigt
<maxjezy> kan man ha extern skärm via hdmi?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> det är ganske viktigt med fokus på auto annars
<maxjezy> om man ska filma skateboardåkning tex
<maxjezy> är nog endå bäst med autofokus
<maxjezy> de va dyrare :)
<Philip5> ja det är smidigt. särskilt om man är ovan
<maxjezy> 649dollar
<Philip5> men autofokusen uppträder inte alltid som man vill när man filmar heller
<maxjezy> precis samma pris som för kameran
<Philip5> om den skiftar fokus under filmandet är de tinte så kul
<maxjezy> kan man inte ställa in så den trackar objekt?
<Philip5> många mer proffsiga filmare använder manuell fokus
<maxjezy> eller går den mest på vad den vill själv?
<Philip5> i teorin så ska den kunna följa men det beror dels på hur bra fokussystem kameran har om den klarar det och hur objekten för sig och passerar varandra
<maxjezy> såg iaf en film gjord med 3200 och den va nice
<Philip5> men var den med autofokus tror du?
<Philip5> vad var det för film du såg?
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ8u-tWmQxQ
<maxjezy> proffsfilmat 
<maxjezy> så jag kan bara koppla i HDMI för att se det kameran ser?
<maxjezy> eller måste jag ha wifi och androidappar?
<maxjezy> hittar ingen 12 volt skärm på dustin för hdmi
<Philip5> du måste ha ett program som klarar att styra kameran
<Philip5> googla på tethering nikon d3200
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010587596/lillput-7-wide-tft-black-battery-powered/
<maxjezy> men den borde funka?
<maxjezy> styr den via hdmi eller wifi eller IR?
<Philip5> kabeln om du ska ha den till skärm
<Philip5> fjärrutlösa kan man göra med wifi eller ir men för wifi behövs ett tillbehör
<maxjezy> ah, lite dyr wifi adapter tycker jag
<Philip5> den där videon har iaf manuell fokus
<maxjezy> där är dom fula
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> och inget fisheye riktigt
<Philip5> men den där videon är ju inte filmad med något fish eye heller så du kanske kommer så långt du behöver med 18 mm
<Philip5> videon där är nog inte heller vanligt handhållen
<maxjezy> näe :)
<maxjezy> men om ja köper objektiv till denna nikon, hur vanligt är nikon f
<maxjezy> om ja byter kamera sen, kommer dessa objektiv passa andra nikons
<maxjezy> eller bara instegsklass?
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010640690/samyang-objektiv-mf-8mm-f3-8-vdslr-fisheye-nikon/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker
<maxjezy> tror detta kan vara något
<Philip5> alla nikons objektiv passar på alla nikons systemkameror
<Philip5> bara det att de som är märkta med DX inte avtäcker helt på en kamera som är FX
<Philip5> medan objektiv märkta FX täcker av på både DX och FX
<maxjezy>  så, om man hittar ett nikon objektiv på loppis kan de vara värt att köpa?
<maxjezy> om de ligger där för 50 spänn
<Philip5> värt är en sak men de kommer funka med olika mycket funktionalitet berode på hur gamla de är
<Philip5> t ex så har din kamera som du köpt inte någon inbyggd motor för autofokus så ska de funka måste det finnas inbyggt i objektivet och det har inte äldre objektiv
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> fattar inte det här med fokusmotor, att de kan både finnas i kameran och i objektiv
<Philip5> riktigt gamla objektiv har heller inte stöd för en del nyare tekniker för mätningar och då funkar det också sämre
<Philip5> så ju äldre de är ju mer manuella blir de
<maxjezy> men inte nödvändigtvis sämre ?
<maxjezy> dvs, glas osv?
<Philip5> de som är rillverkade och ur produktion innan 90-talet är oftas med sämre glas
<maxjezy> tycker originalobjektiven på nikon känns billiga
<maxjezy> det som följer med
<Philip5> men en del gillar de gamla för att de ger viss karaktär i stället men de är då inte ute efter skärpa och färgåtergivning i glasen
<Philip5> ja de är ju konsumentobjetiv de kitobjektiv som kommer med
<maxjezy> ryckig zoom
<maxjezy> leksak känsla
<Philip5> ja de är ju byggda i plast
<Philip5> billigare plast
<Philip5> har du sett det här? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkUAcI8U9xw
<Philip5> "the fro" är lite kul
<maxjezy> jopp
<maxjezy> fattar inte att dustin inte skickar ut grejer på helgen
<maxjezy> lär få vänta till tisdag
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1929/blenderhomeuserprograms.png
<Philip5> blender 2.66a med några extra renderare :D
<Philip5> inga företag skickar väl prylar under helgen. då står alla paket stilla
<maxjezy> är det din screenshot?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men bara en demoscene
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> från blendswap?
<Philip5> nä
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-03
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad gör du resten av kvällen nu när tradera har stängt sin sajt?
<maxjezy> bra fråga
<Philip5> få abstinens och gråta lite
<Philip5> hetsa upp einand
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-05
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu säljs triggern för vanliga priser igen men bara från kina. ska man våga dra en beställning därifrån ändå när den är nere i 390 kr eller vänta lite och hoppas den kommer till samma pris från UK när som helst :O
<Philip5> vilka importbekymmer man har då
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Beställ bara
<Flygisoft> Har importerat 9 grejer och inte åkt på något
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men du är väl en riktig turgubbe... jag lär ju åka på både tull, moms och säkert straffavgift
<maxjezy1> Philip5, så du törs visa dig?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> trots att det är fotboll på tv
<maxjezy1> Philip5, är det bra fotboll?
<Philip5> turkiet-sverige
<Philip5> med zlaaaatan
<maxjezy1> han är sååååå bra
<maxjezy1> kung zlatan
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> gud
<Philip5> turkarna gjorde mål efter typ 2 min
<maxjezy1> avsätter vi kungen så kan zlatan beträda tronen och sen ökar turismen med 400 %
<maxjezy1> zlatan fick ju volvo att öka sin försäljning med 6,2 % i kina efter reklamsatsningen
<maxjezy1> men 12% förlust i usa
<maxjezy1> men totalt sett var det en vinstaffär hörde jag
<maxjezy1> med några %
<Philip5> är nog inte bara en reklamfilms förtjänst
<maxjezy1> 30k bilar första månaden
<maxjezy1> nej, kina är väl mer köpstarkt nu efter julhandelns eko-kris lagt sig.
<maxjezy1> och med bättre ekonomier och banker som lånar ut hej villt där 
<Philip5> och nu fick turken ont i foten när han fick smakla på 100 kg zlaaatan
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja det kanske är så :
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> tänkte beställa några filter från ebay men det var 200 kr i frakt på dem så det känns inte lika kul när de blev hälfte så mycket dyrare pga det bara
<maxjezy> Philip5, du tillhör inte eliten på fotosidan som köper leica och hyllar fotoväskor för 30 000?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> leica har ju något samarbete med både hello kitty och playboy så du kan köpa billigare leicas med deras loggor på som special edition... :O
<Philip5> vad hände??
<Philip5> jag tycker rangefinderkameror är lite bökiga
<Flygisoft> Philip5: 200kr i frakt var en del för några filter
<Philip5> Flygisoft:  för 1 filter 
<Flygisoft> :/
<Flygisoft> Från?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jobbigare ändå är att jag skulle köpa 3 filter och då ville de ta 200 för varje i frakt och sedan betala tillbaka 400 kr
<Philip5> från UK
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Var lite väl mycket
<Philip5> känns lite så där att lägga ut 600 kr på frakt för att få tillbaka 400 senare och då förlorar man säkert provision till paypal
<Flygisoft> Troligen
<Philip5> ja och de ursäktade sig massor för att det var struligt men skyllde på ebays ordersystem
<Flygisoft> Jo tjena
<Philip5> tycker 200 kr för frakt av ett filter låter rätt tilltaget från början och sedan det där på det gör det ju inte roligare
<Flygisoft> Förstår inte varför det ska kosta 200kr, är ju inte direkt något stort eller tungt paket
<Philip5> tror de kör med dhl och det är kanske någon minsta avgift men de borde ju vara flexibla att köra med royal mail eller nått 
<Philip5> nä
<Flygisoft> Ja eller hur
<Flygisoft> Ska ju kosta max 50kr tycker man ju
<Philip5> man kan tycka det
<Philip5> annars skulle jag köpa direkt men det är ju massa meck som ställer till det
<Flygisoft> T.ex softboxen jag beställde från china gick på typ 25-30kr i frakt
<Philip5> ja kineserna verkar nästan ha subventioner på frakt för det brukar vara gratis eller billigt
<maxjezy> har hört att säljare har deals med vissa fraktbolag
<Philip5> kan de säkert ha om de har lite volym på skickandet
<maxjezy> så de skickar typ obegränsat med skit för ett fast pris
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-08
<maxjezy1> Philip5: hur går det, har du framkallat något ännu?
<Philip5> jodå
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-09
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har köpt ett miranda objektiv med mount som är inåt istället för utåt som normalt
<maxjezy> vet du vilken mount det är?
<maxjezy> bländaren kontrolleras av en stav som rör sig från höger till vänster
#kubuntu-se 2015-03-02
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du hunnit kolla in htc m9 och samsung s6 någe? tror du de kan bli några succéer?
